# Tool handle making, by hand



## diyharbor (May 14, 2015)

my grandfather left me some tools when he died so i make sure to keep them well looked after. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaaLUVdBrZM


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

That's good. Most folks would just buy a new hammer. I make my own handles however I cheat and use machinery.


----------



## Nial Foster (Mar 27, 2015)

diyharbor, well done. It's rare to find such an advertency to the old tools.


----------



## Bill White 2 (Jun 23, 2012)

Well and truly done. Great save, and I'll betcha that ya won't wear it out.
Bill


----------

